# Dying or Painting fur?



## Skruffs (Jul 17, 2008)

Situation: I would like to airbrush paint black fur, white. I don' tthink dying is applicable in this situation, so I'm left with airbrushing.
IS there a good brand of airbrush paint that doesn't clump in fur? If so, does it come in white?


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 18, 2008)

Skruffs said:


> Situation: I would like to airbrush paint black fur, white. I don' tthink dying is applicable in this situation, so I'm left with airbrushing.
> IS there a good brand of airbrush paint that doesn't clump in fur? If so, does it come in white?


 I am not sure if white will work on black but I do hear you got to be careful airbrushing or whatever.


----------



## kayko (Jul 18, 2008)

i dont think there is sorry


----------



## Lightstep (Jul 18, 2008)

Airbrushing with white is doable, but it's not easy, and the results are awkward at best. I'd suggest dry-brushing instead, since you'd have a little more control over how much white is going on (less less less is more) and let every layer dry inbetween. However, as far as longevity is concerned, I'm not sure how long that would last. Whenever I work with white paint, on any project, it always seems to fail faster than other colors. Flaking, turning colors, going sticky, etc.

http://www.mendels.com/fur2.shtml

Not sure if these would help, but Mendels has two types of faux fur with a black base and white layering overtop. See: Two-Toned Shag Black Frost & Hair Plug Fur Black Base w/ White. They offer free swatches, so you can see if those furs might be something to look into.

Best of luck!


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 18, 2008)

spray paint is the only thing i have found that works on black. brush the fur the right direction before spraying and no not touch it untill dry then brush through it to unclump the fur and make it softer (it will still be a bit stiff)

trust me, it works


----------



## Skruffs (Jul 20, 2008)

Excellent! Thank you for the replies.

I guess if I want to add 'lightness'  to the black fur, I could perhaps use some sort of metallic paint, too? IE I could either use a clear 'shimmery' paint (if such a thing exists) or use silver or something. Time to do more research!

Again thank you for the responses, they are very inspiring.


----------

